# Gentoo wieder "stable" machen?

## Louisdor

Hi!

Ich habe gerade aus Versehen meine /etc/portage/package.keywords gelöscht.

(Durch überschreiben ohne Inhalt, anstatt einen Eintrag anzuhängen, per echo)

echo 'net-im/licq ~x86' > /etc/portage/package.keywordsanstatt

echo 'net-im/licq ~x86' >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

Ein 

```
emerge -tuvD --newuse world
```

bot mir dann ne Menge Ebuilds zum Downgrade an; ist ja auch klar!?

Würde ich denn auf diese Weise mein Gentoo wieder stable bekommen?

Ciao,

aleX!

PS: Sorry, falls das ein DUP ist!?

----------

## m.b.j.

Glaub schon, denn die "unstabel" Packete wurden ja nur durch deine /etc/portage/package.keywords freigeschaltet...

----------

## Freiburg

hmm das downgraden der glibc kann Probleme machen, das ist dann mehr als übel

----------

## Kuhrscher

Ich wär da auch eher vorsichtig. Das hängt ein bisschen davon ab, was vorher in der package.keywords drinstand. Wenn das nur um einzelne Tools geht, seh ich da nicht so wirklich ein Problem. Aber wenn wie oben schon gesagt da wesentliche "Innereien" des Systems mit bei waren, würde ich da nicht dran rühren.

----------

## Finswimmer

Grundsätzlich siehst du doch die Pakete, die er downgraden will. Dsa will er aber nur machen, weil er dafür keine Keywords mehr hat, die Pakete also nicht mehr in der package.mask stehen.

Also kopier die Pakete da rein, und schau, welche Keywords du brauchst, damit er kein Downgrade machen will. Ist doch sowieso meist ~x86.

Oder stelle ich mir das gerade ein bisschen zu einfach vor?

Ciao 

Tobi

----------

## Louisdor

Nee, ich will ja nicht alles wieder stable machen.

Mir ist durch den "Fehler", den ich gemacht habe, nur aufgefallen, dass er alle Pakete wieder stable machen wollte.

Ich wollte nur fragen ob dadurch, wenn ich das machen würde, das System wieder stable werden würde?

Ich habe jetzt erst mal solange alle zum Downgrade marktierten Ebuilds in die package.keywords eingetragen bis ein emerge -tuvD --newuse world nichts mehr zum Downgrade vorgeschlagen hat.

Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Louisdor

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Grundsätzlich siehst du doch die Pakete, die er downgraden will. Dsa will er aber nur machen, weil er dafür keine Keywords mehr hat, die Pakete also nicht mehr in der package.mask stehen.

 Hm, die habe ich aber nicht angerührt, nur die package.keywords.

Ciao 

aleX!

----------

## lappe

@Finswimmer

Nee, genauso iss es. Ist halt jetzt ein bißchen Handarbeit angesagt. Kann man nur im Einzelfall Paket für Paket entscheiden. Wenn das System bisher stabil lief gibts kaum einen Grund die Pakete downzugraden.

Will man in Zukunft wieder auf stable umsteigen kann man auch noch folgendes machen:

Schauen, welche Versionen downgegradet werden sollen und in die /etc/portage/package.keywords die Einträge mit vorangestelltem "=" machen, also z.B.

```

=kde-misc/kmobiletools-0.4.2 ~x86

```

Damit bleibt das Paket erhalten und wird zukünftig nur durch neuere stable-Pakete ersetzt. Dann kann man dann die entsprechenden testing-Einträge aus der Datei rauswerfen.

mfg,

Jürgen

----------

## Mailman04

Um auf die eingentliche Frage zurückzukommen: das würde das System in dem Sinne schon wieder stable machen, indem alle Pakete in der stable-Version installiert werden.

Falls glibc, gcc oder ähnlich zentrale Pakete betroffen sind, würde ich vielleicht ein emerge -e world machen, damit alles sauber compiliert wird.

----------

## Kuhrscher

 *Mailman04 wrote:*   

> Um auf die eingentliche Frage zurückzukommen: das würde das System in dem Sinne schon wieder stable machen, indem alle Pakete in der stable-Version installiert werden.
> 
> Falls glibc, gcc oder ähnlich zentrale Pakete betroffen sind, würde ich vielleicht ein emerge -e world machen, damit alles sauber compiliert wird.

 

Würde nicht im Prinzip ein emerge -e system reichen? Alle weiteren Pakete sollten sich doch auch ohne weiteres so downgraden lassen, oder?

----------

## deejay

mod-edit: folgende 2 Posts hier angehangen --slick

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mit meinem System ein downgrade auf die stable Version von gentoo machen.

Jetzt habe ich in der make.conf einfach die Tilde weggenommen einen Sync gemacht und

einfach mit emerge -Du world versuch, dei Aktualisieung vorzunehmen, aber möchte er dann

Programme installieren, die dann demenstprechend blockiert sind (~x86), ist ja auch klar, die Programme

sind ja auch noch drauf. 

Deshalb meine Frage: Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich einen erfolgreichen Downgrade auf ein stable 

System durchführe?? Oder kann mir irgendjemand andere Hinweise geben ??

Schönen Dank schonmal

mfg

deejay

----------

## Inte

Versuchs mal hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-332624.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-138776.html

----------

## slick

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Versuchs mal hier:
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-332624.html

 

Hier angehangen...

----------

## sven-tek

ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem und hier haben wir ein script dafür, vielleicht must du es noch anpassen - ich benutze es immer so:  emerge_acceptKeywords.sh =x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r2

wenn du im script den emerge -vp in emerge -up änderst müsste es dir aber auch helfen können und

mit "emerge_acceptKeywords.sh world" sollte es dir in /etc/portage/ die passenden Dateien anlegen um deine ganzen Pakete nutzen zu können.

Dann kannst du ja die rausstreichen die nicht x86 sein sollen und die entsprechenden packete neu kompilieren in eine ältere Version.

Das Script ist auch aus einem solchen Unfall entstanden und dient mir nun immer dazu Pakete mit vielen ~x86 Abhängigkeiten oder maskierten Paketen zu emergen.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2120994.html#2120994

----------

## SinoTech

 *NovaleX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ein 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nein, denn das "--newuse" flag zeigt dir nur die Packete an bei denen sich seit dem mergen die USE-Flags geändert haben (Hat also rein gar nichts mit der "package.keywords" zu tun). Es werden also mit Sicherheit nicht alle ~x86 Packete angezeigt die du installiert hast.

Mfg

Sino

----------

